# should I buy a ram-lamb with scurs?



## patandchickens (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, me again (get used to it... )

I seem to be getting talked into an unpapered Shetland ewe and ram-lamb (not hers), to add to the two dairy ewe-lambs I will be getting. The idea is mainly to ensure that I have something with testicles so I can milk the dairy ewes next year, but it seems to me I may as well get a same-breed ewe to go along with him, and anyhow that way this year I can play around with trying to convince her to let me milk her, ha ha that'll be jolly.

Anyhow, my point is: the guy with the shetlands says that the ram lamb he would prefer to sell me is "scurred (short horns)". Now, I have not replied to his email yet so I do not know what exactly he means by this, whether it is really nasty-sharp-thin-pointy scurs, or not so bad, or what. He says he is trying to breed for polled rams, if that makes any idfference in what it's likely like. AFAIK it is ewe-raised.

a) what question(s) should I be asking about this critter (I can ask for a pic but as he is in the midst of lambing I do not know whether that is going to happen)

and

b) what is your general advice about whether to get a ram with scurs? I am partly concerned about danger to me and the kids, and partly concerned about danger to the other three sheepies he would be with.

Any info or opinions much appreciated,

Pat


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2010)

The ram lamb was probably disbudded when young but ended up growing scurs. Sometimes the scurs are just very soft and break off easily. Sometimes they are like mini horns. You would need to see him and see what his scurs are like. If they are soft, then it is no big deal.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 2, 2010)

That's what I was originally thinking but then (after posting here) I did some googling and found that the polled gene in shetland sheep is incompletely dominant, and heterozygotes with (natural-born) small abnormal horns are referred to as being scurred, too. Seems to range from little bumps to inches-long paddle-shaped things to almost normal sized horns.

So now I am even more confused as to what he's got 

I suppose I will just have to ask what his horns are like. Anything else you can think of that I oughta ask, while I'm at it?

Pat


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 4, 2010)

In my very limited experience with Shetlands, they aren't very nice temperament wise. Mine butted a lot, and I've heard the same thing from others.  I'm sure a lot of people will tell you different, but that's my experience.

Edited to add: I forgot to mention that I have only had experience with Shetland EWES.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 4, 2010)

One of the biggest problems with rams is when people make "pets" out of them.  They lose their respect for people, and look upon humans as competitors for their mates.  Bulls, boars, rams, even roosters should be treated humanely, but should also maintain a healthy respect for their owners.  We've made our share of mistakes, and I was butted many times by a huge Columbia ram that we bought and showed extensively.  It was similar to being hit by a car.  This ram weighed nearly 300 lbs, and could run far faster than I could, so when he hit me, it was not very pleasant.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 5, 2010)

I second what jhm47 said.  People shouldn't be petting rams or making them friendly.  Rams should be handled only when necessary so they maintain a healthy respect/fear of humans.  

AFAIK, most sheep aren't disbudded- many horned breeds (esp ram lambs) are born with horns already out.  Shetland rams normally have spiral horns and the ewes are normally polled.  Some people breed and try to get nice horns when they breed.  

In my opinion, if you don't care about horns on your ram or future lambs, get him.  If you want a totally horned animal or a totally polled animal, maybe don't get him.  I'd definitely find out just how long the scurs are.  I boarded a Katahdin ram last summer and he had small scurs about 1-1.5" long.  It wasn't a problem at all, and scurs are acceptable for that breed standard.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 5, 2010)

I passed on a ram lamb recently that had scurs, one of which was growing into his head.  I really wanted a polled ram and I felt the scur could be problematic so I passed.  It wasn't the only reason but it was one consideration for me.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you just want him to keep your ewes in milk and having lambs, I wouldn't let the horns stop you, unless he's really mean to begin with. I don't have sheep personally, but a lot of my goats are horned, even my breeding buck, and they don't cause problems at all. They have been taught not to touch anyone with their horns, and if I handle them, they will actually tip their horns away from me so they don't accidentally bump me. Personally, I like my animals with horns on them, and if I ever get some sheep, I will look for horned breeds. 

As the previous poster mentioned, scurs (at least the kind from disbudding, don't know about the others) can grow into the skin of the head and cause considerable damage. So they need to be checked occasionally and if needed trimmed away from the head/face. If they aren't big, you could probably also remove them by securing castrating bands around the base of them...we've been successful that way with goats and it doesn't seem to be too painful to them.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks folks!   AFAIK this is a ewe-raised ram lamb, not bottle-raised, so I have enquired about his disposition and the exact nature of his horns, and if he sounds plausible I will probably take a flier on him 

Much appreciated,

Pat


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 5, 2011)

Pat, I know this is a really old thread, but what did you decide about the ram lamb?


----------

